# LOST GoPRO CAMERA



## ottadad (Aug 28, 2014)

If anyone finds a Go-Pro Hero 3+ with a black casing please PM me. There is a reward. I lost it while fishing up on the Provo River, I believe it was lost along the banks.


----------

